# May 2010 Throwdown - Winners!



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2010)

We had a tie with the Judges' Pick, this month. Each entry had 73 points and was drooled over by each judge (along with the other entries).

Congratulations to *ChefRob* for his smoked braised short ribs with a smoked pepper stuffed with orzo, shrooms, asparagus and 3 chz, and to *Caveman* for his Smoked Tuscan Sausage Cannelloni, Smoked Beef Braciole, Smoked Focaccia w/Caprese Salad.

ChefRob's entry:








Caveman's entry:






The winner of the voting poll was the delicious pizza by* Meateater* (Pork Tenderloin, Chicken Meatball And Shrimp Loaded Pizza)!







We had 10 quality entries in May. Thanks to all that participated and made the voting very difficult.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats to all of you


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent dishes were presented, congratulations to ChefRob Meateater and Caveman .I'd also like to thank all the other contestants for their support in this throwdown. All entries were worthy if a win!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2010)

Great job done by all!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## miamirick (Jun 14, 2010)

Sumo

please post all entries and who did what


----------



## bbally (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## squirrel (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats to you all! There sure was some great looking entries!


----------



## jak757 (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations Rob & Caveman!  Both excellent entries!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok congrats to Chef Rob, Caveman and Meateater.  Now it's time for the recipes to start rolling in now. There was alot of really good dishes too.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats to Chef Rob, Caveman & Meateater. Those were nice entries.


----------



## ronp (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats to all, well deservd.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 14, 2010)

I want that pizza. It single handedly looks like the best pizza that I've never eaten!


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats to all, what an awesome job!! I second FFTWarren, that is one Drool Worthy Pizza.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 14, 2010)

those winning dishes look beautiful!


----------



## eman (Jun 14, 2010)

Fantastic job by the winners and all who entered.


----------



## DougE (Jun 14, 2010)

WTG winners !!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations Everyone...


----------



## chefrob (Jun 14, 2010)

a big congrats to meateater and caveman!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       and to all those who entered nice job...........you guys are really stepping up yer games, can't wait to see the pictorials!


----------



## walle (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Chefrob, Caveman, Meateater - *Congratulations Guys!*   Very nice on all entries, can't wait to see the rest of the story on all of these.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats to Caveman and Meateater - Rob you must have cheated somehow - I have eaten small portions of your food - inside joke went to Robs house for dinner and he buried me in a corner so I could not reach the food LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

They all look great! Congratulations fellas!!


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2010)

cowgirl said:


> They all look great! Congratulations fellas!!


ditto on that!!!


----------



## bassman (Jun 15, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners and thanks even to the non winners.  Everything looks absolutely great!


----------



## chefrob (Jun 15, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Congrats to Caveman and Meateater - Rob you must have cheated somehow - I have eaten small portions of your food - inside joke went to Robs house for dinner and he buried me in a corner so I could not reach the food LOL


and he still cleaned me out!


----------



## caveman (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats's to everyone who entered & Thanks to everyone who voted for my entry & the comments.  I will post my notes shortly.  I just wanted to check in quickly as I haven't followed my normal daily sign in routine.  Tied with Chef Rob, eh?  Hmmmmmm.......I think that in itself is complimentary.  Great job to everyone who entered.


----------



## miamirick (Jun 15, 2010)

havnt seen CAVEMAN or CHEFROB summary pics yet

what you waiting for?  how we gonna copy it?


----------



## caveman (Jun 15, 2010)

Patience my friend.  Cavewoman has my camera & is at work.  I will post my summary soon.  Probably from work later on this evening.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is a list of the 10 entries, and the grand smokers that presented them:

Meateater = Pork Tenderloin, Chicken Meatball And Shrimp Loaded Pizza

DougE = Chicken Parmigiana Fattie. I ground a pound or so of chicken breast and spiced it up with garlic powder, basil, oregano and red pepper flakes. For the filling I used tomato sauce, shiitake mushrooms, fresh grated parmesan cheese and sliced mozzarella cheese.

ChefRob = smoked braised short ribs with a smoked pepper stuffed with orzo, shrooms, asparagus and 3 chz

Daddyzaring = Smoked stuffed meatball (Beef/I.  Sausage stuffed w/ 50/50 mozzy/provo, Mushroom, B.  Olive), Spagetti, and homemade sauce, and bacon and spinach

Silverwolf636 = Carnival Italian Sausage with Sauce and Mozzerella cheese rolled into a fatty on Italian bun.

Caveman =Smoked Tuscan Sausage Cannelloni, Smoked Beef Braciole, Smoked Focaccia w/Caprese Salad

Miamirick = Pizza fattie with pepperoni, onion, bacon, mozzarrella, sauce, topped with pizza crust weave

Lugnutz = Garlic, blue cheese and herb stuffed pork loin with garlic alfredo pasta

adiochiro3 = Inside-Out Ravioli: beef/spinach/onion “filling” around pasta, cheeses & spinach leaves

WALLE = Chicken and Shrimp w/ a Smoked Gouda Cream Sauce over Pasta w/ Smoked Parm and Garlic Sticks


----------



## chefrob (Jun 15, 2010)

Caveman said:


> Tied with Chef Rob, eh?  Hmmmmmm.......I think that in itself is complimentary.


don't sell yerself short........you had an outstanding entry!


----------



## chefrob (Jun 15, 2010)

miamirick said:


> havnt seen CAVEMAN or CHEFROB summary pics yet
> 
> what you waiting for?  how we gonna copy it?


it's coming rick......in the middle of quite possibly the worst week ever for me, outside i anyone dieing of course.


----------

